# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Cte bej ?

## JuliusB

Pershendetje ! Nuk dija ku te postoja si teme por ketu mu duk me e pershtatshme ! Sapo mbarova maturen dhe mora rezultatet e te gjitha provimeve. Tani me nje perllogaritje te perafert kisha nje shume prej perreth 5800 pike. Kush ka ndonje njohuri apo pervoje ne plotesimin e ketyre formulareve: Cilat do ishin disa nga deget me te mira qe une mund te arrij dhe ku mund te kem nje te ardhme ?

----------


## Archon

Shiko nje here piket e fituesit te fundit ne te gjithe deget per 2012 http://mash.gov.al/File/matura/2012/...fundimtare.pdf ,dhe dallo ato ku mund te futesh me piket e tua,pastaj ne fund zgjidh nje nga deget qe edhe te pershtatet.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Shiko ku ke prirjet o djale,andej nga inxhinierite apo andej nga juridiku. 
Ndaj kete,pastaj do ta kesh me te lehte.

----------


## mia@

Puna eshte te zgjedhesh nje dege qe te pelqen dhe jo thjesht qe te jep nje te ardhme. Ti vet si e shikon veten ne jete? Cili profesion mendon se te pershtatet me shume ne karakter e aftesi?

----------


## JuliusB

> Puna eshte te zgjedhesh nje dege qe te pelqen dhe jo thjesht qe te jep nje te ardhme. Ti vet si e shikon veten ne jete? Cili profesion mendon se te pershtatet me shume ne karakter e aftesi?


Me shume tek inxhinierite deshiroj po nuk e di a do arrij tikap si dege...dhe me shume po kerkoj alternativa te tjera nqs nuk arrij keto

----------


## Elian70

Mendimi im personal eshte qe kerko dhe syno mjekesine dhe asgje tjeter nese do te kesh te ardhme te sigurt....

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Pershendetje ! Nuk dija ku te postoja si teme por ketu mu duk me e pershtatshme ! Sapo mbarova maturen dhe mora rezultatet e te gjitha provimeve. Tani me nje perllogaritje te perafert kisha nje shume prej perreth 5800 pike. Kush ka ndonje njohuri apo pervoje ne plotesimin e ketyre formulareve: Cilat do ishin disa nga deget me te mira qe une mund te arrij dhe ku mund te kem nje te ardhme ?


 Regjistroje Mekatroniken eshte me nje te ardhme shume te mire kuptohet nese ke interesa dhe vullnet sepse nuk eshte edhe i leht dhe do pune.

----------


## zANë

> Me shume tek inxhinierite deshiroj po nuk e di a do arrij tikap si dege...dhe me shume po kerkoj alternativa te tjera nqs nuk arrij keto


Cdo gje qe e deshiron e arrin,ama duhet ta duash vertet ate deshir,jo thjesht ta mendosh se e do,se nuk eshte e njejta gje sikur ta mendosh se do dicka me ate qe vertet e do,dhe kur e do vertet edhe ben per te,lufton qe ta arrish!

Une them syno kte qe deshiron,nese i futesh nje profesioni qe se deshiron asnjeher nuk do kesh sukses 

P.S.Suksese!

----------


## JuliusB

> Cdo gje qe e deshiron e arrin,ama duhet ta duash vertet ate deshir,jo thjesht ta mendosh se e do,se nuk eshte e njejta gje sikur ta mendosh se do dicka me ate qe vertet e do,dhe kur e do vertet edhe ben per te,lufton qe ta arrish!
> 
> Une them syno kte qe deshiron,nese i futesh nje profesioni qe se deshiron asnjeher nuk do kesh sukses 
> 
> P.S.Suksese!


Te ishte per mua une do i futesha vetem Fizikes si dege te vecante tek keto te natyres dhe do e studioja deri ne fund...Aty po shkoj me deshiren time me te madhe poooooorrrr ....

----------


## Fehmikaciu

CEZAR regjistroje ENERGJETIKEN,nese e ke IDOL CEZARIN SI UNE DUHET TE FITOSH GJDO BETEJE TANI E TUTJE,PRA *ALEA IAGTA EST*,,,,,

----------


## JuliusB

> Regjistroje Mekatroniken eshte me nje te ardhme shume te mire kuptohet nese ke interesa dhe vullnet sepse nuk eshte edhe i leht dhe do pune.


Nese ke mundesi te me thuash se me c merret do te isha mirenjohes...me thone qe nuk eshte dege e mire dhe pse nuk ia kam haberin ca studion. Kuotat e pranimit i ka shume te uleta pasi nuk shkon kush aty (Shume e veshtire thone) dhe kete e kap pa problem.

----------


## JuliusB

> Mendimi im personal eshte qe kerko dhe syno mjekesine dhe asgje tjeter nese do te kesh te ardhme te sigurt....


Nuk e arrij dot ..vetem 5800 pike kam..duhen te pakten 6300.

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Nese ke mundesi te me thuash se me c merret do te isha mirenjohes...me thone qe nuk eshte dege e mire dhe pse nuk ia kam haberin ca studion. Kuotat e pranimit i ka shume te uleta pasi nuk shkon kush aty (Shume e veshtire thone) dhe kete e kap pa problem.


Me shume ka te bej me robotiken  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fehmikaciu

> Nese ke mundesi te me thuash se me c merret do te isha mirenjohes...me thone qe nuk eshte dege e mire dhe pse nuk ia kam haberin ca studion. Kuotat e pranimit i ka shume te uleta pasi nuk shkon kush aty (Shume e veshtire thone) dhe kete e kap pa problem.


 Mekatronika eshte kombinim i Elektonikes ENERGJETIKE,DJGJITALE dhe MAKINERIS(PNEOMATIKA,HIDRAULIKA,,)si dhe SERVOMEKANIZMAVE(MOTORET *DC* DHE *AC*) ME KOMANDIM  DHE REGULLIM PERMES *PLC*

----------


## JuliusB

Ok faleminderit ! Po per inxhinierine e ndertimit cme thoni ?

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Mekatronika eshte kombinim i Elektonikes ENERGJETIKE,DJGJITALE dhe MAKINERIS(PNEOMATIKA,HIDRAULIKA,,)si dhe SERVOMEKANIZMAVE(MOTORET *DC* DHE *AC*) ME KOMANDIM  DHE REGULLIM PERMES *PLC*



Ma mire qe i ke sjell gjithe keto gjana dhe e din tash me shume se cka studjon.
Me te perfunduar mekatroniken mund te gjej pune ne energjetike,ne ndonje servis te BMW apo Mercedes. Mund te gjej pune ne ndonje vend ne Mjeksi . Mund te gjesh pune edhe ne Gazjellesin e TAPit qe do i bjer neper Shqiperi pse jo edhe ne OST mund te gjesh pune.

----------


## Fehmikaciu

> ok faleminderit ! Po per inxhinierine e ndertimit cme thoni ?


 nuk eshte pune e zotnive ajo!!,me armatur dhe ciment mushesh pluhur!!....

----------


## JuliusB

> nuk eshte pune e zotnive ajo!!,me armatur dhe ciment mushesh pluhur!!....


Nuk ka gje zotnie a jo :P fundja djem me prejardhje fshati jemi :P Rendesi ka ne ka pune e te ardhme a jo ?

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Car nuk lexon ketu.
Njeri thote merr Mjekesi se e ke mbledhur mendjen,e korr lekun me spate,tjetri thote Inxhinieri e Ndertimit eshte dege me pluhur dhe beton.
Njeri gozhdes,e tjetri patkoit.
O ti djal i mbare...ku i ke prirjet ,ne Fizike ? Te pelqejne lendet egzakte,Matematike ,Fizike,e keto ? 
Shiko listen e Inxhinierive. Hap faqet perkatese te seciles Inxhinieri dhe shikoji programet,lendet,synimet,etj.

*Fakulteti i Ing Mekanike
*http://fim.edu.al/
*Fakulteti i Ing Ndertim
*http://fin.edu.al/ (e paska bere hack Julian Assange kete,prit ca dite sa ta rregullojne)
*Fakulteti i Teknologjise se Informacionit.
*http://fti.edu.al/
*Fakulteti i Gjeologji Miniera
*http://fgjm.edu.al/
*Fakulteti i Inxhinierise Matematike dhe Inxhinierise Fizike
*http://www.fimif.upt.al/
*Fakulteti i Inxhinierise Elektrike
*http://www.fie.upt.al/
*Instituti i Gjeoshkencave,Energjise,Ujit dhe Mjedisit.
*http://www.geo.edu.al/newweb/

Shikoji me radhe,kush hyn ne listen e atyre qe te pelqen ,shiko piket studentit te fundit qe ka hyre vjet (kujdes me listat qe shikon sepse shpesh gjen lista ku studenti i fundit ka hyre ne Ing Telekomunikacion psh me 5700 pike...jane listat e formulareve A3 ,shtesa....mos u nis nga ato se mund te digjesh),nese e kap atehere rendite,nese jo,atehere lere.
Filtroji deget nje nga nje,shiko kush ploteson kerkesat e tua,dhe kush te permbush si dege.
Po e do degen,ate qe do besh,do ta kesh me te lehte,jo te lehte ,po do ta kesh me te lehte.
Mos degjo ate siper qe thote ik te Mjeksia se do te kesh te ardhme te sigurt,kur ti thua une dua Fiziken,paralelin mes Mjeksise dhe Fizikes e gjen Eliani. 
Mos nderthur zgjedhjen e deges se asaj qe do besh per pjesen e mbetur te jetes tende me materializmin dhe me lekun,po e bere ,u dogje 31sh. 
Me mire parukier e ta duash,sesa Juridiks dhe Call Center.

----------


## Elian70

> Car nuk lexon ketu. Njeri thote merr Mjekesi se e ke mbledhur mendjen,e korr lekun me spate,tjetri thote Inxhinieri e Ndertimit eshte dege me pluhur dhe beton.
> Njeri gozhdes,e tjetri patkoit.


Eshte shkaktuar nje levizje e forte rrotulluese e testikujve. Shkaku? Gjithmone i njejti: Idiotesia njerezore, mendjemadhesia e lidhur me te e shoqeruar edhe me mungese respekti. Qorri i radhes? BlooD_VenoM. 
E para: une dhashe mendimin tim sipas pyetjes "C'te bej?" dhe pergjigja ishte se nuk kishte plotesuar numrin e pikeve.
E dyta: kur nje njeri qe ndjek shkollen e larte duhet ta dish se tre vjetet e para persa i perket lendeve egzakte baze (analize matematike, fizike, kimi, informatike) jane identike. Ajo qe ndryshon jane pedagoget qe japin lendet.
E treta: _"Mos degjo ate siper qe thote ik te Mjeksia se do te kesh te ardhme te sigurt, kur ti thua une dua Fiziken,paralelin mes Mjeksise dhe Fizikes e gjen Eliani."_ Qorra si puna jote nuk mund ta kuptojne kete per vete faktin se ti si qorr duhet te shkosh te okulisti (qe pa fiziken s'te sheron dot) te besh nje vizite mjekesore.
E katerta: si mundet qe nje personi qe ben nje pyetje te tille si puna e pasionit ne x a y lende t'i mund t'i japesh nje pergjigje te tille. Nese ai e ka pasion s'ka nevoje te bej pyetjen, por duket qe s'ja ka haberin fare (si dhe puna jote).
E pesta: kur ke nje baze te mire ne shkollen e mesme dhe pretendon te studiosh mire ne tre vitet e para ne universitet je i zoti te zoterosh cfaredo lloj lende me pas.
E gjashta: beji leket vete e pastaj vazhdo e ndiq pasionet....
E shtata: kjo eshte me e rendesishmja, sepse vetem qorra si puna jote shikojne piket (gradat) dhe jo ajo qe do te arrije ne te vertete njeriu.
E teta: viziten mjekesore beje jashte Shqiperise se prape qorr do mbetesh.

p.s. mjekesia eshte nje nga deget me te veshtira e te sherben te sherosh vec syve edhe b.ythen...kur te hash ndonje shqelm.

----------

